# First Impressions GMG Prime Jim Bowie



## Jabiru (Mar 22, 2019)

I'm from Australia, got a great deal on a Prime Jim Bowie yesterday, grabbed the Grill Grates, pizza attachment and cover.

Ive been a charcoal and wood smoker/BBQ'r for years and have a variety of Smokers.

I just don't have the spare time to tend my smokers anymore so I thought I would give one of these new Pellet Smokers a go.

Me and my Missus assembled it in just over Half an hour. The Instructions make it more confusing than it is to actually do.

All went to plan, started it as per Instructions and then did the Burn in @ 350F for 30 mins. Nice smoke, smelt like a campfire. But it was LOUD!!!

I managed to convince my missus to let me have it on our Patio/Deck, but it was so loud! We couldn't talk near it :) The FAN kicking in was like a Jet Engine next to you, on, off, on, off, on, off.  The auger was quiet.

Looks like I will have to build a BBQ area just away from the Patio, all good tho. I used to smoke out the back anyway just because of the smoke.

It held constant temperature like a champion, didn't move a degrees either way. Unreal how it is so easy to manage temperatures.

It was late so we thought we would try Fresh thick sausages and some Pork Spare Ribs using GMG Texas pellets.

Dropped it back to 180F, Popped a probe in a Sausage and a probe in the Spare rib. Fired up the APP and connected to the Grill, only shows one probe, eh? Looks like they may not have updated their app as yet?

Thats ok though as you can see them on the LCD Panel easy enough.

Probably going to install a yoder probe port so I can use my Igrill.

The Phone APP works well connected straight to my phone. I need to extend my Wifi so the Grill gets stronger signal to where it is so I can pop it on our Wireless Network, simple enough.

I ran at 225F, the Sausages came out good, nice and brown and tasty, couldn't really taste the smoke, light smoke ring. They were thick skinned so I should have popped a few holes in them.
Spare Ribs, didnt really taste any smoke on them either, considering the amount of smoke coming out of CHimney. 
They werent not to bad I took them out when I pulled the sausages out, then banged the Jim Bowie up to 450F, waited till it hit temp and attempted to sear the ribs, sort of worked... Ive got the Grill Grates but didnt try them..

When its running real hot and you open the lid it sounds very cool, like a furnace :)

I found the right side was running a bit hotter than the left, I had the Heat Shield in the Default position as per manual.

Overall: Happy with the purchase, works very well. The noise of it, well we can live with that. I think when I use it a bit more I will tune myself into it. Seems very Versatile. 

Missus wants me to give my other smokers and BBQ's to the Kids, bit reluctant at this moment.

Hoping someone can help me with these couple of Questions.

1. If I move the Heat Shield a touch to the right, will that even out the Grill temp?

2. How do you sear on these? Is it just a matter of popping Grill Grates or cast iron pan on on and turning it right up, or do need to adjust the heat shield?

3. Can I pop a Brisket on overnight and wake up in the morning and it will be done nicely or?

Just about to throw 4 racks of Pork Ribs in, 3 Sauced and  some rub, one just Salt & Pepper (Which Ill spritze with Apple Juice and Worcester sauce each hour) Gonna run at 270F.


----------



## Jabiru (Mar 23, 2019)

Moved the smoker away from the tin wall and it just didn't seem as loud as first cook. It actually seemed to run the fan less than first night.

The Ribs come out awesome, great flavour. About 4 hours or so @220F, plenty of smoke that's for sure. Used about 1/4 of hopper of pellets, hardly any pellet usage.

I just threw some Spuds in whole for the cook just to see and wow they were like they come off a campfire.

Blows me away how quick it gets to Temp when you raise it and also how constant the Temp, does not vary 1 Degree.

As we get used to this the better it will be.


----------



## Jabiru (Mar 23, 2019)

Bone In Brisket - in today, using the GMG App "Brisket Profile". Not alot of meat on it really, weighed 2.8KG. 

Again, the smoke coming out of the Stack is just spot on, fan and auger hardly running at all.

The app doesn't actually tell me what do do at each step, Im guessing 5 hours, then wrap for two, uncover and wait until 165F, then bump up to 225F for last hour.

Fat cap down they say, see how it goes. Not sure whether I should have sauced?

I love this sitting back watching Netflix and just watching it work perfectly (Automatically) through the app is very cool.


----------



## DocSteve (Mar 25, 2019)

DB owner here.
 The heat shield has a set distance over for each grill model.
 You can let it run overnight but I like spritzing pork w/ apple cider once an hr.
 Look into the internal upper shelf and front shelf.
 Alot more cooking and work space.


----------



## Jabiru (Mar 25, 2019)

Thanks DocSteve, I set the Heat Shield as per user manual, I have since moved it a touch to the right to even the temps, seemed to work. I think I need to pop a heap of bacon in to see if I have fixed or have any hot spots.

Ill definitely look at getting the extra shelves.


----------



## DocSteve (Mar 25, 2019)

Jabiru said:


> Thanks DocSteve, I set the Heat Shield as per user manual, I have since moved it a touch to the right to even the temps, seemed to work. I think I need to pop a heap of bacon in to see if I have fixed or have any hot spots.
> 
> Ill definitely look at getting the extra shelves.


Also, I would line the angled drip tray w/ foil. It gets nasty quick since it dosent run off into the bucket that well.
 The wifi. I only have a phone, no computer, tv. Used the wifi app, had ot all set up and couldnt use m/ phone later to watch a movie.
 Shut down the app and it also shut down the grill unknown to me.
 If you want more smoke, look into a "smoke tube". There like $15. Google and you will see what Im talking about. Youtube vids of demos too. I got one, worth it.
 I've used every type of smoker made all the way to competition cookers. Like you, tired of staying up all night tending fire/ temps. I also only cook for myself so big cooks are something I dont do anymore. Hence a Daniel Boone instead of JB.
 They have accesories listed on their website but you can get same products cheaper from Amazon. I recently got the internal shelf, front shelf and extra bag of pellets for $100.
 Would have cost me $140 locally.
 Another thing Ive noticed. The pellets sink into the auger hole in the center of the bin. You might have the low pellet alarm go off and all you need to do for another hr or 2 of cook is push the pellets into a pile in the center of the bin.
 Its so nice to take a nap, go to the store or just relax for hrs and not have to continually check on the smoker.


----------



## Jabiru (Mar 26, 2019)

*Also, I would line the angled drip tray w/ foil. It gets nasty quick since it dosent run off into the bucket that well.*

Cheers mate, mines a mess already. Will definitely do that.

*If you want more smoke, look into a "smoke tube". There like $15. Google and you will see what Im talking about. Youtube vids of demos too. I got one, worth it.*

I have seen them wondered if they were any good, Ill put that on the list. Saying that, this unit is putting out smoke nicely, I did some sausages again, put them in cold, and put a couple of slits in them. They were smokey.

*They have accesories listed on their website but you can get same products cheaper from Amazon. I recently got the internal shelf, front shelf and extra bag of pellets for $100.*

Now that's another great heads up, cheers, Ill take a look.

*Another thing Ive noticed. The pellets sink into the auger hole in the center of the bin.*

I did notice that on the 10 hour cook the other day and thought thats one thing I may need to get up for, Ill do a couple of all day cooks and see what the story is I guess.

I do really this unit all the cooks so far have been great and super easy. I do like playing with fire but to time poor now.

Did you think yours was loud when you first got it? We dont seem to notice on low now, think the tin on the verandah made it reflect to loud.


----------



## DocSteve (Mar 26, 2019)

Jabiru said:


> *Also, I would line the angled drip tray w/ foil. It gets nasty quick since it dosent run off into the bucket that well.*
> 
> Cheers mate, mines a mess already. Will definitely do that.
> 
> ...


Noise? I really havent noticed. Maybe location.
 Opposite side of house on porch. For me, the convenience of checking the pit every 45 min/1 hr versus sleeping or watching a movie is well worth the fan / auger noise.


----------



## Jabiru (Mar 27, 2019)

Just ordered a High Temp Probe port to Install in my GMG, this is so I can run my Igrill Temp monitor as well as the two GMG, Local aussie BBQ Stores wanted $70 for one. Picked 2 up for $4.00

If anyone is looking for Probe port:
https://www.ajlienterprise.com.au/premium-metal-cable-glands-high-temp-w-locknuts/


----------



## DocSteve (Mar 27, 2019)

Jabiru said:


> Just ordered a High Temp Probe port to Install in my GMG, this is so I can run my Igrill Temp monitor as well as the two GMG, Local aussie BBQ Stores wanted $70 for one. Picked 2 up for $4.00
> 
> If anyone is looking for Probe port:
> https://www.ajlienterprise.com.au/premium-metal-cable-glands-high-temp-w-locknuts/


 Thats too fancy for me, lol.


----------



## Jabiru (Mar 27, 2019)

Haha I do tend to overthink/engineer most things :) Ordered the extra racks as you suggested from Amazon, thanks again.

Gonna try Buffalo Wings tonight in the good ol pellet Grill. 

https://greenmountaingrills.com/recipes/pellet-grilled-chicken-wings/


----------



## DocSteve (Mar 27, 2019)

Jabiru said:


> Haha I do tend to overthink/engineer most things :) Ordered the extra racks as you suggested from Amazon, thanks again.
> 
> Gonna try Buffalo Wings tonight in the good ol pellet Grill.
> 
> https://greenmountaingrills.com/recipes/pellet-grilled-chicken-wings/


----------



## DocSteve (Mar 27, 2019)

A few things easy to smoke on your new grill. Also zi know you cant have guns so here's what I bought today.


----------



## DocSteve (Mar 27, 2019)

DocSteve said:


> A few things easy to smoke on your new grill. Also zi know you cant have guns so here's what I bought today.


Make sure you peel the membrane skin off and flip those ribs over for the entire cook.
 No need for a temp probe. Fall off and bendable, done.


----------



## Jabiru (Mar 28, 2019)

The stock on your gun looks awesome. Do you kill game and pop it in your DB?

I am thinking of trying a Roo leg soon. Good lean meat bu you need a young female for nice pink meat.


----------



## DocSteve (Mar 28, 2019)

Jabiru said:


> The stock on your gun looks awesome. Do you kill game and pop it in your DB?
> 
> I am thinking of trying a Roo leg soon. Good lean meat bu you need a young female for nice pink meat.


Honestly..hunting for me is more being out in the woods alone and enjoying piece and quiet.
My brother has a successful buisiness dealing w/ an outdoor product. He does alot of videos online getting really impressive stuff.
 He keeps offering to let a film crew tag along for a hunt w/ me.
 After being at war for so long, my hunts are short. I find a spot and go to sleep on the ground. 
 I have no desire to wake up before the sun comes up anymore. I go out, find a soft spot and sleep/relax.


----------



## Jabiru (Mar 29, 2019)

I feel you Doc, I really like going out Bush here, I don't hunt anymore but enjoy just being out there now.



DocSteve said:


> After being at war for so long


 I take my hat off to you Sir.

I put alfoil on the drip tray as you said, worked great so much easier to keep clean. 

I think I am getting dialled into the Grill now, damn these GMG Grills work well.


----------



## Jabiru (Mar 31, 2019)

Ok, two bags of pellets down. Cooked so many things on this I can hardly remember.

This grill works great, minimal pellet usage and so spot on with the Temps it is almost too easy. I can go from 225F to 550F in minutes. The smoke flavour is perfect and suits everyone who has tasted.

Very happy with it.

Going to try the Grill Grates for reverse Sear Steak & the Pizza Oven Attachment this week if I get time.

Sundays Roast - 5KG - 5 1/2 Hours - Cooked to Medium - Gold Blend Pellets. Had some great help from fellow forum members for this cook.


----------



## DocSteve (Mar 31, 2019)

Jabiru said:


> Ok, two bags of pellets down. Cooked so many things on this I can hardly remember.
> 
> This grill works great, minimal pellet usage and so spot on with the Temps it is almost too easy. I can go from 225F to 550F in minutes. The smoke flavour is perfect and suits everyone who has tasted.
> 
> ...


Nice looking cook.


----------



## Jabiru (Apr 1, 2019)

Thanks Doc, i was under a bit of pressure, had Family coming around for Dinner, but it all worked out thanks to the GMG.


----------



## Jabiru (Apr 5, 2019)

Used the Grill Grates for the first time last night as we had some nice Steaks to Sear.
The Grill Grates work great. Also threw some Corn in Husks, man they came out so sweet. Set the grill to 500F for the sear. It didn't miss a beat.


----------



## Jabiru (Apr 14, 2019)

Another few cooks under the belt with the Jim Bowie, this thing does not miss a beat, everything comes out tasting awesome and is super easy with a constant temp. I just need to work out how to get the vegetables right now.

Cooked a Pork loin with fat cap on yesterday using the Apple Pellets, had the fat cap down and the Crackle come out amazing. Super Juicy and a very nice flavour.
Salt and Pepper on fat cap then rub the underside with a Home made rub.

A friend of my wife hardly eats meat could not get enough of it. Cooked at 350F for about 90 mins until internal of 157F, rested for 30 mins.

Pictures are a bit ordinary had a few Beers by then.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Apr 14, 2019)

Awesome. Beautiful.  Nicely done. Two birds with one stone.   You’re getting off to one heck of a start with that Jim Bowie.


----------



## DocSteve (Apr 14, 2019)

Have not seen the grill grate set. Hmm, something else to buy..lol.



Jabiru said:


> Used the Grill Grates for the first time last night as we had some nice Steaks to Sear.
> The Grill Grates work great. Also threw some Corn in Husks, man they came out so sweet. Set the grill to 500F for the sear. It didn't miss a beat.


----------



## DocSteve (Apr 14, 2019)

Jabiru said:


> Another few cooks under the belt with the Jim Bowie, this thing does not miss a beat, everything comes out tasting awesome and is super easy with a constant temp. I just need to work out how to get the vegetables right now.
> 
> Cooked a Pork loin with fat cap on yesterday using the Apple Pellets, had the fat cap down and the Crackle come out amazing. Super Juicy and a very nice flavour.
> Salt and Pepper on fat cap then rub the underside with a Home made rub.
> ...


Suggestion. Soak your corn w/ husks in water. Peel back the husk, coat in butter and a rub. Roll husk back up. 
 Will steam them w/o charring as much and have great flavor.


----------



## Jabiru (Apr 15, 2019)

SlowmotionQue said:


> Two birds with one stone.


 Haha true :)

Always something to buy mate, reckon the grates are worth it, they are pretty darn good and add more cooking options for me, they sear well.

Thanks Doc, Ill try that, my last corns weren't so good. I am struggling with Vegetables a bit. I guess on my old smoker I just did meat and the missus would cook the Veg up.


----------



## DocSteve (Apr 15, 2019)

Jabiru said:


> Haha true :)
> 
> Always something to buy mate, reckon the grates are worth it, they are pretty darn good and add more cooking options for me, they sear well.
> 
> Thanks Doc, Ill try that, my last corns weren't so good. I am struggling with Vegetables a bit. I guess on my old smoker I just did meat and the missus would cook the Veg up.


Best recipient I have for corn. Husked and boiled w/ a Zatarans seafood bowl bag.
 Sometimes all smoked food needs a change.
 Another easy one is asparagus wrapped w/ a piece of bacon.


----------



## Smokeyhillfarms (Apr 18, 2019)

Might be buying one of these tomorrow. Ive talked my self into and out of buying one about 10 times now. 2 days ago I found someone local for one in stock but they wont haggle -_- I guess we shall see lol.


----------



## DocSteve (Apr 18, 2019)

Let us know.


----------



## Smokeyhillfarms (Apr 20, 2019)

Well you see, things happens. The newest family member.


----------



## DocSteve (Apr 20, 2019)

Fancy, lol. Nice.


----------



## Jabiru (Apr 20, 2019)

Nice work SmokeyHill! What a beauty. 

I reckon you will be quite impressed they way it holds temp. 

Whats the first cook on her?

Im doing a 6lb Pastrami tomorrow, with some corn like DocSteve suggests, my first one.


----------



## DocSteve (Apr 20, 2019)

Jabiru said:


> Nice work SmokeyHill! What a beauty.
> 
> I reckon you will be quite impressed they way it holds temp.
> 
> ...


Let's me know how you like the corn. I dont always use a bbq rub. I actually prefer Old Bay seafood spice mix.


----------



## mike243 (Apr 20, 2019)

Looking great,yep pull back the husk and take all the silk off ,salted butter pull husk back up an take a strand of it and tie the top closed, off to the side of the flames with some smoke roiling, takes awhile but very good


----------



## Jabiru (Apr 21, 2019)

Had a great Easter Sunday cook on the GMG, popped a beef tenderloin on. Turned out very tasty and super juicy.

Getting through a few cooks, 5th bag of pellets.

Threw the rubbed Beef on @ 225f until 135f internal, rested while I popped the grill grates on, turned the grill up to 500f to then seared on the grill grates for a few minutes each side. The sear was great.

Aimed my infrared thermometer at the grill grates - 500c, hot as hell.

Pastrami tomorrow.


----------



## Smokeyhillfarms (Apr 21, 2019)

Jabiru said:


> Had a great Easter Sunday cook on the GMG, popped a beef tenderloin on. Turned out very tasty and super juicy.
> 
> Getting through a few cooks, 5th bag of pellets.
> 
> ...



What grill grates are you using?


----------



## Smokeyhillfarms (Apr 21, 2019)

Jabiru said:


> Nice work SmokeyHill! What a beauty.
> 
> I reckon you will be quite impressed they way it holds temp.
> 
> ...



Started simple with some pork tenderloin. One dry and one wet. 225 till internal temp hit 155 and pulled it. Tasted fantastic! Not the best smoke rings I’ve ever seen but the wife liked it!


----------



## dubob (Apr 21, 2019)

Smokeyhillfarms said:


> Not the best smoke rings I’ve ever seen but the wife liked it!


Yep - if Momma ain't happy, ain't NOBODY happy.  

VERY nice cook by the by.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 21, 2019)

Smokeyhillfarms said:


> Well you see, things happens. The newest family member.



She's a beauty Clark...      -Jealous-


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 21, 2019)

Very Nice!!


----------



## DocSteve (Apr 21, 2019)

Dang, some good looking food here. Gonna make me dig through my freezer to stand tall.


----------



## Jabiru (Apr 21, 2019)

Smokeyhillfarms said:


> What grill grates are you using?



GMG grill grates, they are an accessory- they give versatility - https://www.greenmountaingrills.com.au/products/accessories/16-25″-grillgrate-three-panel-set/

That pork tenderloin looks tasty. I put my meat in cold, and when temp hits 150f on the gmg, then I turn it to my target temp, absorbs a lot more smoke I find. While it’s heading up in temp = max smoke.


----------



## Jabiru (Apr 22, 2019)

DocSteve said:


> Dang, some good looking food here. Gonna make me dig through my freezer to stand tall.



Haha. What ya cooking Doc?

With this new toy I cant stop cooking, when I had a Stick Burner I would use it once every month or so, now Im smoking/Grilling every week. 

Made a Pastrami and put it on yesterday morning, while it cooked I went out on the dirt bike for the afternoon, which is why I love this pellet grill. I checked my GMG app before I headed home and it was just about to hit 160f, perfect. Got home wrapped the meat and washed my motorbike.


----------



## DocSteve (Apr 22, 2019)

Jabiru said:


> Haha. What ya cooking Doc?
> 
> With this new toy I cant stop cooking, when I had a Stick Burner I would use it once every month or so, now Im smoking/Grilling every week.
> 
> ...


Nice cook. Ya it's so nice to be able to do other stuff while the grill does its thing.
 Dont know what I cooking yet. Still eating a ham I did a few days ago.


----------



## Jabiru (Apr 28, 2019)

I had a crazy thing happen last night when doing Sunday Roast, cooked at 225F, then to finish I turn up to 375, when I turned it up I had thick black smoke, like Fat fire smoke. Opened lid no fire but it looks like the fat was burning. 

It stunk real bad and the smoke was so thick and nasty I had to turn the Grill down to 150.

Have alfoil on my tray as Doc suggested, do I need to clean under the Fat Tray each cook or any ideas?


----------



## DocSteve (Apr 28, 2019)

Jabiru said:


> I had a crazy thing happen last night when doing Sunday Roast, cooked at 225F, then to finish I turn up to 375, when I turned it up I had thick black smoke, like Fat fire smoke. Opened lid no fire but it looks like the fat was burning.
> Wow, never heard that happen. I admit, I've never done a temp swing like that. My 1st thing would be pull every
> It stunk real bad and the smoke was so thick and nasty I had to turn the Grill down to 150.
> 
> Have alfoil on my tray as Doc suggested, do I need to clean under the Fat Tray each cook or any ideas?





Jabiru said:


> I had a crazy thing happen last night when doing Sunday Roast, cooked at 225F, then to finish I turn up to 375, when I turned it up I had thick black smoke, like Fat fire smoke. Opened lid no fire but it looks like the fat was burning.
> 
> It stunk real bad and the smoke was so thick and nasty I had to turn the Grill down to 150.
> 
> Have alfoil on my tray as Doc suggested, do I need to clean under the Fat Tray each cook or any ideas?


 Something is burning. Did you do a starter cook to prep the grill?
 If its pushing out black smoke, should be easy to find what's burning.


----------



## Jabiru (Apr 28, 2019)

Hi Doc, what do you mean by a starter cook to prep the grill? Seems the drip bucket doesn't get to much fat, seems to sit around the end of the tray.

I turn it on and when it hits 150F I start loading it, then set to desired cooking temp, is that right?

I guess Ill need to remove the drip tray after work and see whats going on. Never happened before.

It was so black and thick my Wife nearly collapsed as I have it under the Verandah


----------



## DocSteve (Apr 29, 2019)

Jabiru said:


> Hi Doc, what do you mean by a starter cook to prep the grill? Seems the drip bucket doesn't get to much fat, seems to sit around the end of the tray.
> 
> I turn it on and when it hits 150F I start loading it, then set to desired cooking temp, is that right?
> 
> ...


A starter cook. When you get a new smoker, burn one to clean out any residual factory/packing stuff.
 Honestly, my drip buckets 1/4 full after a year. 
 Line/cover your drip tray w/ tinfoil. 
 Maybe you'll get happy fun time w/ the wife, lol.


----------



## Jabiru (Apr 29, 2019)

Yes, I followed the manual with the burn in. 

There must be some fat/Juice trapped somewhere for some reason. 

Doc, do you ever clean the inside bottom of your Grill, under the drip pan? I noticed I had some build up there a few cooks ago, looked like it didnt reach the drip pan.


----------



## DocSteve (Apr 29, 2019)

Jabiru said:


> Yes, I followed the manual with the burn in.
> 
> There must be some fat/Juice trapped somewhere for some reason.
> 
> Doc, do you ever clean the inside bottom of your Grill, under the drip pan? I noticed I had some build up there a few cooks ago, looked like it didnt reach the drip pan.


Here's a long reply for all my GMG stuff. Good and bad.
 I got a DB 2 years ago. I had issues figuring out how to set it up
 Dealt w/ customer service. Great people. I know now I was at fault figuring things out. GM sent me a new thing that updated my grill from standard to wifi for free.
 The drip tray. Honestly, haven't emptied it ever. 3 yrs, not even 1/3 full.
 I line the leaning heat tray w/ tin foil. Easy clean up. Under that is the heat guard/ diffuser box. When you go through proper shut down it blows out all ash from fire box.
 3 years, never had to clean out lower section.
 2 things I would reccomend getting. The double shelf for 2 layers of cooking. The front shelf.


----------



## Jabiru (May 3, 2019)

Gave her a real good clean out inside, was real easy. I was suprised how much Juice/Fat was inside in the bottom. I guess I have done about 12 bags of pellets and some big cooks so it is expected. My Fat bucket was half full from one cook, lined it with Alfoil for easy cleanup next time.

Did some Beer can Burgers so I could test out my Grill matt, the matt works great, non stick very easy to clean. Filled with Sauce and veg, topped with Mash potato. Very tasty.













Grill Matt after cooking:


----------



## DocSteve (May 5, 2019)

Nice, gotta try those.


----------



## Jabiru (May 22, 2019)

I have found Cold Smoking with just a Amazn tube works great on this grill, no mods required. I have read so many things about the Amazn tube not staying lit and it did concern me. The Grill has a great draft and from under the hopper into the unit, then out the chimney, no problems there. 12" tube lasted close to 3 hours.

Had two pork loin in Pops Brine for 12 days, and thought while cold smoking them I would do some Cheddar cheese blocks. Wasnt really a cold enough day here but thought why not. Next time I will wait for cold day.

Made a mistake in my haste to get to work and didnt cut the cheddar blocks up arrggh. They had been smoking for 3 hours, went home cut them into slabs and threw the 6" inch tube in as the 12" was close to being done.

Will cold smoke the bacon and cheese for another hour or so, then pop the cheese and loins into the fridge, fire up the grill to 150F then pop the loins back in until they hit 145F.


----------



## DocSteve (May 23, 2019)

That's a great cook. I havent done cheese.
 I am dealing w/ GMG now for my DB. Broke. They have sent me new control boards and inigtor. Replaced twice. I keep getting pushed onto a different CS rep I think.


----------



## Jabiru (May 24, 2019)

Can confirm Cold Smoke works great in the GMG, so eassyyy.

Used the 12" tube which lasted 3 hours, popped the 6" tube in and got about 1.5 hours out of that. Pulled the cheese and turned up the heat to Hot smoke the bacon to 150F.

Cheese and Bacon came out good. Tasted the bacon for Breakfast, very tasty. Haven't tasted the cheese yet. Got so much smoked cheese, dropping off to family this morning 

Note to self: I need to cut the cheese into smaller blocks next time.







Left in fridge overnight, then sliced.


----------



## DocSteve (May 24, 2019)

That's some sweet cooks.


----------



## Jabiru (May 24, 2019)

Thanks Doc. With my stick & charcoal smokers I never had time to BBQ as it was a big day/night managing the cooks.

This grill changed all that, now I BBQ all the time plus I can try out all the cool recipes here because it’s so versatile, so I am very happy.


----------



## Rawprawn (Jun 15, 2019)

Delete


----------



## Rawprawn (Jun 15, 2019)

I’m in Brissie, have a JB, mine has started to make a loud noise when I first started it was quiet as, from reading online sounds like the auger has gone. In regards to searing, I do a fair bit of sous vide (which is a great combination with smoking, app controlled) and bought a flame torch which works great. I keep the smoker to smoking and either use a cast iron or a gas torch. There is a YouTube channel called sous vide everything where they test a range of torches, I liked the dragon weed killer, not sure how the missus would go with that and a tad overkill


----------



## Rawprawn (Jun 15, 2019)

Mate have you cleaned out under the heat shield? Need to do that every bag. Any chance your pellets have been wet?


----------



## DocSteve (Jun 16, 2019)

Rawprawn said:


> Mate have you cleaned out under the heat shield? Need to do that every bag. Any chance your pellets have been wet?


I clean out the pit every cook. My post was getting into the electronics and hopefully helping someone having my same I'll issue.
 Were way past cleaning out ashes.


----------



## Jabiru (Sep 9, 2019)

Well I am 50 bags in. Cooked so many different meals and use it a few times a week. LGave her a real good clean and popped on a feed. Reverse seared tomahawks using the grill grates, vegetable medley in trays, smashed potatoes and corn.


----------



## Jabiru (Sep 9, 2019)

Just threw some ribs, dogs wrapped in bacon and candy bacon on to the grill and now walk away for a few hours and drink beer.

Smoker set at 225f. Using Als method for the ribs.


----------

